# Filter for a 2 1/2 Gallon Tank?



## Stewart (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a single crown tail Betta in a 2 1/2 gallon tank. The tank is a Aqueon kit that came with a top filter and cover w/ light. The filter seems to create too much current and the Betta fish would not be too active so I purchased a Tom Tom 1-5 gallon filter. I have water flow setting to the lowest setting but the Betta is even less active than he was with the top filter that came with the kit. 

When I unplug the filter the Betta becomes very active.

This is the second Betta I have housed in this tank and the previous Betta wasn't a crown tail and was larger than the current Betta. The previous Betta was visibily fighting the current but he was always very active. I assume his size and not being a crown tail may have minimized the issue?

So the question is, do I really need a filter for such a small tank? If so, what type can I purchase that will not create so much current?

I have been doing a partial water change every (2) weeks.

Thanks.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Whoa. For A 2.5 gallon tank you need to do a 100% water change every 3-4 days. If you click on The Habitats forum, There is a sticky that has a few homemade filter baffles. Also, what temp is the water? Is the tank the Mini Bow?

EDIT: You should have a filter for that tank, yes. A good filter with a little current is the tetra whisper 1-3 gallon filter.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 11, 2010)

It is a mini bow and the temp is in the appropriate range (the tank gets 10-12 hours of top light per day).

Water changes every 2-3 days even if a filter is used? 

I will look at the baffles you referenced. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IMO/E- you don't need a filter, however, with filtration you get the nitrogen cycle and this give you a bit of wiggle room.

Without a filter you need to increase your water changes to 1-50% and 1-100% weekly to maintain water quality especially with CT-their fins or rays- sometimes will drop with poor water quality
Unless you have live actively growing aquatic plants

Your current water change is not enough-with a filter in a 2.5g-it need at least 2-50% a week water changes and with one of the weekly water changes the substrate cleaning

The key to success with any species of fish kept in a closed system is it's environment/water....


----------



## Stewart (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought a 100% water change would affect the cycle and remove the beneficial bacteria?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Stewart said:


> I thought a 100% water change would affect the cycle and remove the beneficial bacteria?


She meant that you need to do 100% changes if you do NOT filter the tank. As for the filter current problem all you have to do is baffle your filter.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 11, 2010)

Does this mean a 100% change is required because without a filter the cycle will not complete properly in a small tank? Just trying to understand the logic behind a full change.

One other question...when performing a water change should the gravel be agitated or should I only remove debris off the surface of the gravel?

Thanks for all the quick feedback!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Stewart said:


> I thought a 100% water change would affect the cycle and remove the beneficial bacteria?


Without filtration you won't get a true cycle-the nitrifying bacteria need a steady flow of oxygenated water to thrive and colonize.

As posted by others-I would try a baffle and see if he will tolerate that better- so you can cycle the tank as well

Nitrifying bacteria are sticky and adhere to everything in the tank-like-the walls, decoration, plants both real and fake, in the top layer of the substrate and in the filter media-very little are in the water column-so water only changes will not usually hurt or slow the cycling process, however, over cleaning the tank and filter media can.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Can you have a 2.5 filtered tank without a bacteria cycle? Would the filter even be beneficial without the cycle or is it still better for the fish in the water? When I was attempting to cycle my 2.5 gallon (I gave up to give the tank to a friend temporarily) I couldn't exactly get the cycle going. But at the same time I know it's possible. Keeping the filter on the tank anyway, is that still okay even with no cycle?

(/hijack, sorry. I didn't want to make a new thread for a related question and I thought someone might be interested...)


----------



## Stewart (Sep 11, 2010)

test


----------



## Stewart (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone! I will add a baffle and adjust the water change schedule.


----------

